# Wanker/Hoodie Style



## hipipol (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems that Soth London has such a chip on the shoulder they must follow the North
Lets have a riot
Fuck off and die you Hoodie Chav scum
Fuck yer dogs and yer daft, scrapped hair doe eyed,
'you can do what you want to me' retard bitches, you loathesome inbred shitebollocks
Put simply, fuck off and die.
Best part of you dribbled down yers Mums leg


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2011)

Dunno, I'd only class about 50% of those insults as being in a wanker/hoodie style...but I guess you should get something for effort...I give it a 3.6/10.


----------



## Cid (Aug 12, 2011)

Living up to those hippy ideals as ever.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am wearing a hoodie, I am 46


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am wearing a hoodie, I am 46


You should be kicked out of your house and put in prison, for a very long time.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am wearing a hoodie, I am 46



At 36, I was criticised by my wife that I was too old to wear one...
I still do though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am wearing a hoodie, I am 46



You could be the caring face of hoodies. David Cameron can give you a hug.


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2011)

Marty admitted to being a violent extremist hellbent on destruction on the 'what are you wearing' thread a long time ago. His hoody is by John Rocha, mind. He's designer Broken Britain.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You could be the caring face of hoodies. David Cameron can give you a hug.


Urk, slimy Dave getting his sweaty hands all over Marty, not an image I want to carry around in my head...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Marty admitted to being a violent extremist hellbent on destruction on the 'what are you wearing' thread a long time ago. His hoody is by John Rocha, mind. He's designer Broken Britain.



I have more than one hoodie, the one I'm wearing was looted from Gap


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You could be the caring face of hoodies. David Cameron can give you a hug.


welcome to tonight's nightmare


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have more than one hoodie, the one I'm wearing was looted from Gap


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have more than one hoodie, the one I'm wearing was looted from Gap


----------



## TopCat (Aug 15, 2011)

City boy blats.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

Moths took my hoody


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoods have been the style of choice for the underclass since norman times.
Most depictions of serfs , villains, and peasants in medieveal England show them as being hoodies.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

Monks?


----------



## southside (Aug 16, 2011)

Something the government are in denial about is the fact that there are too many people and there is not enough to go round.

I don't fully understand or care about the demographic but lets not totally smash the underclasses. It's not fair really to keep bashing poor people and some of the poor choices they have made. It's tough for a lot of people in the inner cities and the Tories and their mates don't really want to hear it. It's easy to point the finger and say hoodie scum, fuck off and die. When really you should be saying Disco Dave and your cliquey dodgy robbing mates. Stand up and listen to the people who you and your illuminati cunt brotherhood of scum have suppressed and down trodden since the year dot might have had enough of your fucking tax that pushes down on the poor bastards to the point where they want to smash your country up. Fuck all the intellectual rhetorical smoke screens, hear their voices screaming for a change, they've made enough fucking noise.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2011)

This outburst of vileness was caused by specific events that I cant be bothered to detail and refers to number of 30 something males intent on robbery with whatever level of intimidation was needed to achieve success.
What disco dave, the no chin millipee'd and B.Liar impersonator Cloggbrian have missed is that pushing the market solution down everyone throats has resulted in a sitch where all that anyone values is stuff, brighter, blingier with better flashing apps the better.
Its a classic free market solution to jump through the window an take it.
Surely thats the spirit that built the Empire after all?
Why are they surprised?


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 23, 2011)

I have never owned a hoodie, they interfere to much with peripheral vision, and also deaden sounds. In my opinion they are a hazard to personal safety in a crowded street/high volume road traffic environment.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2011)

you know you can put the hood down


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2011)

i not only have a hoodie, i have an adidas one. two actually.
don't have the hood up very often though.
the last time i had it up, i was looting fresh n wild in clapham junction


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> you know you can put the hood down



I don't want clothing with a hood unless I am out on deck on a fishing boat in the pouring rain and it is force 9 plus on the beaufort scale.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 23, 2011)

Robin, the hooded man


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 23, 2011)

southside said:


> Something the government are in denial about is the fact that there are too many people and there is not enough to go round.



Neither of those things is true. The economy is poorly/malevolently structured and run (on both a national and global level) and that can give the impression that those two things are true. But they aren't. I mention it because the points you make are usually used to justify severely limiting immigration. So it is important to point out that they aren't true. Because the logical result of them being true is that we kick immigrants in the bollocks. Which is harsh on their bollocks and does not solve any of our problems. Because the economy is still organised in the same way. Shittily.


----------



## Edie (Aug 23, 2011)

I love my hoodies. By 3am I wanna be out of my dress and heels and into my jeans and hoody.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2011)

Edie said:


> I love my hoodies. By 3am I wanna be out of my dress and heels and into my jeans and hoody.


oh Sweetpea, if we can't see youre face the only danger is you'll start flashing again!!!

Personally, I count that not as a 'danger',more a joy!!


----------



## Edie (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol your the most fucked up uncle a girl ever had


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

me and her indoors in hoody style


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> me and her indoors in hoody style



wrong uns


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

i blame the parents myself


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2011)

scratch a hippie....get scabies


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

it's not my fault, it's the bankers!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> scratch a hippie....get scabies



I still loves you Dotty, bigsnogs and scabby bits coming your way, enjoy.....big hugs etc

All my love, Hipiscabber


----------

